# Google- IBS has psychophysiological roots - BCLocalNews



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS has psychophysiological roots**BCLocalNews**Irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) is a commonly occurring disorder consisting of alternating constipation, diarrhea and *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

